# Post motivational pictures here!



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

For those of you that don't know what a motivational picture there is an example of what one looks like under here.

Okay so I think we should have topic about this because most of can agree that motivational pictures are hilarious right, so why not post them here, I'll start of with a Naruto one


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2010)

What does this have to do with Books, Movies, TV or Music?  Moved to the EoF.  Start posting in the right sub-forums.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> What does this have to do with Books, Movies, TV or Music?  Moved to the EoF.  Start posting in the right sub-forums.


Oh I didn't know weather to post this here or in the art section so I picked here anyways if you can move it to the right section I'd appreciate it.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 30, 2010)

Beat the Cat Boy to it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2010)

I already moved it to the right section.  Pro-tip : When picking a sub-forum to post a thread in make sure the name of the sub-forum at least has something to do with the thread.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is one from Full Metal Alchemist I think


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

Look at what I found


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

I lol'ed at this one


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 30, 2010)

Demotivators have become, well, crappy as hell.
Here are a few of my favorites:












These are humor.
/thread


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## mucus (Aug 30, 2010)

this one is my fave


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 30, 2010)

^The one with love is the best.
(two above me)


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> ^The one with love is the best.
> (two above me)


I know right the poop one


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 30, 2010)

This thread makes me rage!


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prowler (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Hadrian (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Paarish (Aug 31, 2010)

at sephiroth one


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Aug 31, 2010)

quite like the first one, but this thread is getting hilarious


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Berthenk (Aug 31, 2010)

This is not a one word and or image post.


----------



## scrtmstr (Aug 31, 2010)

oh oh...


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2010)

Scary stuff


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2010)




----------

